# Sage Pro grinder finess issues



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello chaps, I have the grinder all the way down to grind size 1-1 - the coffee is still far too fast for my liking. 20g in, 40g 12-15 secs, Peru Tunki (2 week old). Has anyone had any experience with this? Strangely I've contact sage via email twice and have failed to receive any response







(checked junk)

I've been searching around on the forums to find someone who's had a similar problem with the pro - looks like people have mentioned the express but not the pro. I am certain I am wrong!!

Sanity check:


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm not going to be much help I'm afraid. However, I had the white glove service yesterday and the guy told me that, very rarely should these need adjusting, certainly years rather than months.

Interestingly each number changer on the burrs is equivalent to around 15 on the digital.

So, sounds like something is definitely wrong, sorry not much help.

I e-mailed a lady at sage yesterday and got a response within a few hours. I am happy to pm you th email if you'd like


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Yep, had the same issue with ours, but only with RAVE decaf. Had it down to it's finest setting on both the burr carrier and the adjustment knob. Just could not dial it in.

Seems to be a limitation of the grinder with some beans - lighter roasts and decaf particularly. Tried same beans with with the M80 - no problem.

Switched decaf to another bean, and I was able to put it back to setting 6, and the burr carrier to the middle position.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Very odd, I've had this problem with all the beans I've tried, dark and light... I will probably have to give them a call







thanks guys


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Did you give it a good clean out? Hard packed grinds may be preventing the adjustment from happening.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

lake_m said:


> Did you give it a good clean out? Hard packed grinds may be preventing the adjustment from happening.


Yup, I've taken it apart before. Can't be that


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

What sort of grind are you getting out of that. I put mine down to 3 on the upper burr and 5 on the lower and the stuff that came out clogged up the machine. Also clumped a lot. I can't imagine what 1-1 would be like.


----------



## Richard_severn (May 3, 2017)

Mine is crazy fine. I initially set the top burr onto 2 thinking I would need it. I'm currently on 4 for the top burr and on something like setting 20. It's a medium roast atm so that may be why. I would expect 1:1 to come out like dust. The lowest I have done is 4:10 and that was a slow extraction. Maybe you have a faulty machine or the adjustment is off. Whats it like on the more coarse settings?


----------



## Mayoor (Jun 29, 2017)

I can't imagine what 1-1 would be like! Hopefully it's still under 2 yr warrantee? My gaggia baby class (all it newbee/ entry level set up) chokes on anything smaller than 8. TBH I'm fed up with my sage grinder, not very robust- hasnt been able to grind anything without jamming since I ran some of Rave's Rwandan Pea Berry through it


----------



## Sweetmate (Apr 5, 2016)

I've seen the same with the Pro, it does not grind fine in my experience. I have the upper burr on 1 and if a bean is on the older side (>4 weeks) or is a lighter roast then I have to up-dose and I'm still getting slightly quick extractions. If its decaf then forget it.

I replaced my original unit in the thoughts that it might be faulty but the replacement is the same. I start all beans at about 4 on the display and head towards 0 for most.

The Sette 270W I got to replace went MUCH finer and I never had a problem dialing any bean in on it, sadly that product is incredibly flimsy, mine broke twice within 2 months and I'm back to the Smart Grinder Pro.


----------



## Tufty_B (Nov 24, 2014)

@truecksuk have you found out the reason behind this yet, we would like to know the solution?

I've a Sage BE with seems to have a similar burr set as the Pro grinder and the only times that I had to set the burr down to the finest setting (1) was when I tried out supermarket beans or really old beans, with freshly roasted beans the burr is usually set at setting 5 or 6.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Tufty_B said:


> @truecksuk have you found out the reason behind this yet, we would like to know the solution?
> 
> I've a Sage BE with seems to have a similar burr set as the Pro grinder and the only times that I had to set the burr down to the finest setting (1) was when I tried out supermarket beans or really old beans, with freshly roasted beans the burr is usually set at setting 5 or 6.


Hi tufty

I managed to get a shim kit from sage which has addressed this problem. I'm now on 1 and grind setting 19 give or take... I am still experimenting with shot times and weight.

Contact sage of you have any problems they're really helpful


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the dose control pro and can't say I've ever maxed out the fineness settings. I'm currently at 3 on burr and 7 on dial so in theory I have bags of room to play with. Interesting there's a shim kit available though. First I've heard.


----------

